# Fragen über Fragen ;)



## unknown (25. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

durch einen Kunden bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf ISPConfig aufmerksam geworden, da dieser ISPConfig für seinen Server nutzen und installiert haben wollte.
Da jetzt bei einigen alten Servern ein interner Umzug wegen Hardwareupgrades ansteht bin ich am überlegen evtl. ISPConfig standardmässig bei unseren Servern zu installieren.
Grundsystem wird in 99% der Fälle RedHat EL5 bzw. CentOS5.3 jeweils als 64Bit-Version sein.

Ich habe zum Testen in zwei VMWare-Umgebungen mit CentOS 5.3 64Bit ISPConfig 3.0.1.4 installiert und bin von der Entwicklung gegenüber der 2er Version begeistert.

Nun kommen meine Fragen und ich hoffe dass mir hier weitergeholfen kann .

- Die Version 3 ist ja Multiserverfähig, soweit ich dies verstanden habe heisst dies, dass ich einen zentralen Verwaltungsserver stellen kann über den sich alle Kunden einloggen und Ihre Webs verwalten können (ich hoffe dies ist bis hierher richtigt?), gibt es hierfür eine Grenze (auch lasttechnisch), also z.B. max. 1000 Kunden und entlastet dies die "Slave"-Server, da dort im Endeffekt ja "nur noch" vom "Verwaltungsserver" die Änderungen übernommen werden müssen?

- Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vordefinierte Software (z.B. Typo3, oscommerce usw.) automatisch vorinstallieren zu lassen (also es werden die hinterlegten Sourcen in das Web kopiert und die Rechte angepasst).

- Gibt es eine Backupfunktion, welche von den gesamten Kundendaten (Webspace, Datenbanken, Emails,Einstellungen - auch von ISPConfig - usw.) ein Backup anlegt und auf einen anderen Server verschieben kann, so dass man im Falle eines Hardwaredefektes dieses Backup auf einen anderen Server installieren kann (ähnlich wie dies bei cpanel realisiert ist), also sozusagen ein vollständiger Serverumzug auf "Knopfdruck" (dass auf dem neuen Server vorher ebenfalls ISPConfig installiert ist setze ich voraus).

- Dass eine Soap-Schnittstelle in Entwicklung ist habe ich gelesen, ist diese schon soweit, dass man von einem externen System aus Domains anlegen kann?

- Bei meinem Testsystem wurde nach dem Anlegen eines Kunden keine automatische Email mit den Zugangsdaten an den Kunden verschickt, ist dies nur ein Konfigurationsfehler von mir? 

- Und in dem Zusammenhang besteht die Möglichkeit, dass man eine Domain (Site) anlegt, dadurch dann automatisch ein User generiert wird (z.B. domainname_de), der DNS-Eintrag erfolgt, die Emailkonfiguration durchgeführt und das Statistikpasswort gesetzt wird und diese Daten dann an den Kunden gemailt werden?

- Gibt es die Möglichkeit sich für Supportzwecke in die Kundenwebs einzuloggen?

- Wenn ich unter System=>ServerIP bearbeiten eine IP hinzufüge, wird diese nicht der Netzwerkkarte zugewiesen, ist dies Absicht?

- Gibt es schon bzw. wird es bald entsprechende Benutzerhandbücher wie bei Version 2 geben bzw. können diese zumindest im User/Resellerbereich von der Version 2 genutzt werden?

- Kann man beim Monitoring der Server, eine Email/SMS-Info beim Ausfall eines Dienstes auf einem der Server integrieren und besteht die Möglichkeit die Verwaltungsoberfläche redundant bzw. innerhalb eines Clusters auszuführen?

- Kann man in der DNS-Verwaltung direkt Master- und Slave-DNS einrichten, so dass jede Zone die angelegt wird gleich im Master und Slave eingerichtet wird.

Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die mir nicht ganz klar sind:

- Unter System=>Server bearbeiten gibt es den Punkt VServer-Server, ist dies für eine Installation auf einem VServer gedacht oder kann man damit VServer angelegen?

- Bei Serverstatus=>Updatestatus erhalte ich die Meldung "Ihre Distribution wird für die Überwachung nicht unterstützt", wird hier für RHEL5 bzw. CentOS etwas folgen?

- Serverstatus=>RaidStatus, werden hier Hardware-Raidcontroller unterstützt?


Und als letzte und nicht unwichtige Frage, wird ähnlich wie bei RHEL und CentOS auch kommerzieller Support mit entsprechenden Hilfen zur Störungsbeseitigung im Ernstfall angeboten?

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Quest (25. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Mathias, 
Ich zitiere einfach mal:



Zitat von unknown:


> - Die Version 3 ist ja Multiserverfähig, soweit ich dies verstanden habe heisst dies, dass ich einen zentralen Verwaltungsserver stellen kann über den sich alle Kunden einloggen und Ihre Webs verwalten können (ich hoffe dies ist bis hierher richtigt?), gibt es hierfür eine Grenze (auch lasttechnisch), also z.B. max. 1000 Kunden und entlastet dies die "Slave"-Server, da dort im Endeffekt ja "nur noch" vom "Verwaltungsserver" die Änderungen übernommen werden müssen?


Ich betreibe zwar selbst nur einen einzelnen Server, aber da im Forum schon mehrere Fragen zu Multiserverumgebungen waren hab ich das ganze so verstanden:
Jeder Server hat seine eigene Datenbank, in der die Kundendaten liegen.
ISP synchronisiert Änderungen zwischen den Servern, das bedeutet, dass die Daten in der ISP Datenbank immer auf allen Servern gleich sind.
Der Kunde kann sich also auf einem beliebigen Server einloggen um sein Konto zu verwalten.
Die Daten der einzelnen Dienste des Kunden (Web, Mail, DNS, ...) können dabei problemlos auf mehrere Server verteilt liegen.
Es gibt also kein Master/Slave, sondern nur gleichberechtigte Server, die alle über die vollständige Kundendatenbank verfügen.


Zitat von unknown:


> - Gibt es eine Möglichkeit vordefinierte Software (z.B. Typo3, oscommerce usw.) automatisch vorinstallieren zu lassen (also es werden die hinterlegten Sourcen in das Web kopiert und die Rechte angepasst).


Weiß ich nicht, würde mich aber auch interessieren.



Zitat von unknown:


> - Gibt es eine Backupfunktion, welche von den gesamten Kundendaten (Webspace, Datenbanken, Emails,Einstellungen - auch von ISPConfig - usw.) ein Backup anlegt und auf einen anderen Server verschieben kann, so dass man im Falle eines Hardwaredefektes dieses Backup auf einen anderen Server installieren kann (ähnlich wie dies bei cpanel realisiert ist), also sozusagen ein vollständiger Serverumzug auf "Knopfdruck" (dass auf dem neuen Server vorher ebenfalls ISPConfig installiert ist setze ich voraus).


Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon fertig ist, aber eine Umzugsfunktion von einem Server auf einen anderen war auf jeden Fall schon lang geplant.
Da würdest du dann einfach den neuen Server installieren, ins ISP Netzwerk aufnehmen, ISP beauftragen die Daten umzuziehen und fertig.
Eine Backupfunktion für einen ganzen Server wurde auch schon angefragt, hab ich auch kürzlich schon im Bugtracker gesehen, wann das realisiert wird weiß ich aber nicht.



Zitat von unknown:


> - Dass eine Soap-Schnittstelle in Entwicklung ist habe ich gelesen, ist diese schon soweit, dass man von einem externen System aus Domains anlegen kann?


Da weiß ich nix drüber. Aber wenn dann wäre eine Liste bereits verfügbarer Soap-Funktionen mal interessant 


Zitat von unknown:


> - Bei meinem Testsystem wurde nach dem Anlegen eines Kunden keine automatische Email mit den Zugangsdaten an den Kunden verschickt, ist dies nur ein Konfigurationsfehler von mir?


Nein, wirds bei mir auch nicht. Wär aber wünschenswert.



Zitat von unknown:


> - Und in dem Zusammenhang besteht die Möglichkeit, dass man eine Domain (Site) anlegt, dadurch dann automatisch ein User generiert wird (z.B. domainname_de), der DNS-Eintrag erfolgt, die Emailkonfiguration durchgeführt und das Statistikpasswort gesetzt wird und diese Daten dann an den Kunden gemailt werden?


Bis jetzt sind die Module alles einzelne, vollständig unabhängige Module. Was du meinst wär ein Wizzard, der mit Daten befüttert wird und diese an die Module weiterreicht.
Ist afaik in Planung



Zitat von unknown:


> - Gibt es die Möglichkeit sich für Supportzwecke in die Kundenwebs einzuloggen?


Ja, System->Benutzerübersicht gibts neben jedem Benutzername einen Button zum wechseln.



Zitat von unknown:


> - Wenn ich unter System=>ServerIP bearbeiten eine IP hinzufüge, wird diese nicht der Netzwerkkarte zugewiesen, ist dies Absicht?


Nehme ich fast an, das ist ja die Konfiguration für ISP selbst. Hier stellst du ja auch ein welche Dienste der Server zur Verfügung stellt.
MySQL ist ja eh für jeden Server pflicht, was nicht bedeutet, dass du den MySQL Dienst auf jedem Server für die Kunden anbietest.
Da gehts nur um die IPs, die ISP in der Verwaltung der Webs anbietet.



Zitat von unknown:


> - Gibt es schon bzw. wird es bald entsprechende Benutzerhandbücher wie bei Version 2 geben bzw. können diese zumindest im User/Resellerbereich von der Version 2 genutzt werden?


nein, und nein



Zitat von unknown:


> - Kann man beim Monitoring der Server, eine Email/SMS-Info beim Ausfall eines Dienstes auf einem der Server integrieren und besteht die Möglichkeit die Verwaltungsoberfläche redundant bzw. innerhalb eines Clusters auszuführen?


redundant: es haben eh alle Server die volle Kundendatenbank
Benachrichtigung: Nein, ist bisher ja nur eine grobe Übersicht über die benötigten Dienste. Wär allerdings schon praktisch wenn man da ne Mail rausschicken könnte.



Zitat von unknown:


> Kann man in der DNS-Verwaltung direkt Master- und Slave-DNS einrichten, so dass jede Zone die angelegt wird gleich im Master und Slave eingerichtet wird.


Weiß ich nicht



Zitat von unknown:


> Und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten die mir nicht ganz klar sind:
> 
> - Unter System=>Server bearbeiten gibt es den Punkt VServer-Server, ist dies für eine Installation auf einem VServer gedacht oder kann man damit VServer angelegen?


Bereits vorbereitung für die Zukunft.
ISP wird irgendwann auch vServer auf Basis von openVZ für die Kunden verwalten.



Zitat von unknown:


> - Bei Serverstatus=>Updatestatus erhalte ich die Meldung "Ihre Distribution wird für die Überwachung nicht unterstützt", wird hier für RHEL5 bzw. CentOS etwas folgen?
> - Serverstatus=>RaidStatus, werden hier Hardware-Raidcontroller unterstützt?
> Und als letzte und nicht unwichtige Frage, wird ähnlich wie bei RHEL und CentOS auch kommerzieller Support mit entsprechenden Hilfen zur Störungsbeseitigung im Ernstfall angeboten?


Till? Das musst du beantworten.

Gruß, Michi


----------



## unknown (25. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Michi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich zitiere auch einfach.



Zitat von Quest:


> Ich betreibe zwar selbst nur einen einzelnen Server, aber da im Forum schon mehrere Fragen zu Multiserverumgebungen waren hab ich das ganze so verstanden:
> Jeder Server hat seine eigene Datenbank, in der die Kundendaten liegen.
> ISP synchronisiert Änderungen zwischen den Servern, das bedeutet, dass die Daten in der ISP Datenbank immer auf allen Servern gleich sind.
> Der Kunde kann sich also auf einem beliebigen Server einloggen um sein Konto zu verwalten.
> ...


Da man bei der Installation auswählen kann, ob man die Oberfläche mit installiert oder nicht gehe ich davon aus, dass dies auch mit einer zentralen Oberfläche geht. Auch konnte ich bei meinem "Master" auswählen auf welchem Server der Client oder Reseller angelegt wird. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass die "ISPConfig-Slaves" sich über den "ISPConfig-Master" verwalten lassen.
Ganz phantastisch wäre in dem Zusammenhang natürlich dann noch ein "Master-Admin", sprich man hat eine Verwaltungsoberfläche für alle Server also die Server welche Kunden direkt als dedizierten Server mieten und Server auf denen Webhostingkunden angelegt sind (man kann also als "Master-Admin" Adminuser wie die Reseller und User auf bestimmte Server beschränken).



Zitat von Quest:


> Zitat von *unknown*
> _- Bei meinem Testsystem wurde nach dem Anlegen eines Kunden keine automatische Email mit den Zugangsdaten an den Kunden verschickt, ist dies nur ein Konfigurationsfehler von mir? _
> 
> Nein, wirds bei mir auch nicht. Wär aber wünschenswert.


Wäre es wirklich. Gerade wenn man versuchen muss den gesamten Verwaltungsaufwand zu optimieren (bei uns sind es etwas über 100 Server) ist dies eigentlich schon erforderlich, wobei man dies durchaus noch anders realisieren könnte, wenn der nächste Punkt automatisiert (z.B. über die SOAP-Schnittstelle) ginge.



Zitat von Quest:


> Bis jetzt sind die Module alles einzelne, vollständig unabhängige Module. Was du meinst wär ein Wizzard, der mit Daten befüttert wird und diese an die Module weiterreicht.  Ist afaik in Planung


Nicht unbedingt Wizzard sondern eher eine Automatisierung, denn dies bedeutet aktuell einen ziemlichen Zeitaufwand beim Anlegen neuer Kunden (Client anlegen, Domain anlegen, DNS-Zone anlegen, Emaildomain anlegen)
Als Bsp., im Moment läuft dies bei uns so:
Bestellungen werden im Kundensystem angezeigt, dort werden die Daten manuell geprüft und freigegeben, wodurch automatisch ein Vertrag zur Bestellung angelegt wird und aus dem Kundensystem die Domain, der Tarif und die Emailadresse an die Webverwaltung des ausgewählten Servers übergeben wird => vom entsprechenden Server aus werden dann dem Kunden die Zugangsdaten für alle Dienste (ausser MySQL, DBs muss der Kunde selber anlegen) gemailt, die Userdaten werden im System, die Domain und Subdomain (also subdomain-fuer-den-kunden.unser-servername.de) wird im Apachen, DNS, in Sendmail usw. angelegt und alles ist auf dem Server einsatzbereit => nachdem dies erledigt ist geht automatisch die Registrierung/der KK der Domain direkt vom Kundensystem aus raus.



Zitat von Quest:


> Ja, System->Benutzerübersicht gibts neben jedem Benutzername einen Button zum wechseln.


Sorry ich war glaube blind, danke



Zitat von Quest:


> Nehme ich fast an, das ist ja die Konfiguration für ISP selbst. Hier stellst du ja auch ein welche Dienste der Server zur Verfügung stellt.
> Da gehts nur um die IPs, die ISP in der Verwaltung der Webs anbietet.


Als Bsp.: ein Kunde will ein SSL-Zertifikat => ich muss ihm eine eigene IP aus unserem Netz zuweisen, wenn ich die IP in ISPConfig anlege wäre es schön wenn diese auch gleich der Netzwerkkarte als ethx:x mit zugewiesen wird. Aktuell müsste ich diese auf dem Server anlegen und dann im ISPConfig nochmal.



Zitat von Quest:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *unknown*
> _- Gibt es schon bzw. wird es bald entsprechende Benutzerhandbücher wie bei Version 2 geben bzw. können diese zumindest im User/Resellerbereich von der Version 2 genutzt werden?_
> 
> nein, und nein


Wie machst Da das mit Deinen Kunden, hast Du eine eigene Erklärung geschrieben?

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------

